# Looking 4 Players



## mlm-ghost (Sep 8, 2019)

Hi, I'm relatively new to this site, but I've just been looking around for players in Louisiana that could meet up at the DnD d4 Café. The dates would be every friday starting once we get enough players. The time would be most likely around 5:00. Regulars will get drawings of their characters. The campaign is called New Horizons and it's homebrewed. So, if you're interested, pls message or reply! 

Thanks!







(Art by Me)


----------

